# Looking for DTG sweatpant fulfillment



## MedWife (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi,
I currently use a DTG fulfillment company for tees, tanks, and sweatshirts that I am happy with. But I'm looking for a dtg fulfillment company that does sweatpants (all colors-but especially white) and also ladies bodysuits (not baby-onesies- more like adult tank-style leotards) to use in addition to my current fulfillment company. Does anyone know of company like that? I've searched the printer list here, and googled many times and I can't seem to find what I'm looking for.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ColorFloGraphics (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello,

We currently do print in DTG. Please give us a call to proceed and provide you more information. 

Thanks,
CFG Team
201.543.7640


----------

